

EU Starts Geo-Blocking Antitrust Case Against U.S Movie Studios - ionised
https://torrentfreak.com/eu-starts-geo-blocking-anti-trust-case-against-u-s-movie-studios-150723/

======
gambiting
Awesome. It's incredibly annoying that I can't watch Netflix when I go and
visit my family in Poland, even though I'm a paying UK customer.

~~~
ionised
Eliminating geo-blocking would go a long way to reducing the piracy that
publishers and copyright holders claim damages them so much.

They know this already though I imagine.

